# Stand-off Electrical Meter and Transfer Switch



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

Around here it is usually smart board painted white or the same colour as the siding behind the equipment, furred out enough to clear the flashing. The masons usually have to notch out the leger when they install, as they typically come in after the service is in and trades don't communicate with each other lol.


----------



## CamKiyomi (Dec 23, 2018)

Mobius87 said:


> Around here it is usually smart board painted white or the same colour as the siding behind the equipment, furred out enough to clear the flashing. The masons usually have to notch out the leger when they install, as they typically come in after the service is in and trades don't communicate with each other lol.


Do they use the smart board to fur out or do they box it out first and finish it with smart board/paint? I just dont want it to look god awful when its done lmfao. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Assuming your using PVC, I would come out of the ground and install some expansion couplings, which will take up a good portion of your 3' stone wall. Expansion couplings are used to prevent damaging the conduit or gear mountings from earth settlement and frost heaves. PVC fittings can break easily at cold temperatures.

Use a short section of deep unistrut to anchor the PVC pipe to the stone above the expansion coupling. Then once you pass over your stone ledger, offset back to the wall and install your gear as normal.

Preprep your unistrut spacers and paint them before installation, with some high quality paint to blend in with your stone, so that they don't drool rust in their later years.



https://www.cantexinc.com/Portals/0/Documents/Product-Literature/Expansion-Coupling-Usage-Guide.pdf?ver=2018-08-23-135858-313








How To Select Unistrut Channel | Unistrut Service Co.


This post offers a series of pointers to help you pick the right Unistrut channel for your application.




www.unistrutohio.com


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think notching stone would look better


----------

